# Fecal Transplants Codes



## stefani.belew@gmail.com (Jul 2, 2013)

Our hospital is going to start doing Fecal Transplants and I found the code G0455 but that includes the entire transplant process and we will ONLY be doing the PUSH as they put it. Lab will collect specimen, IVR will do something and THEN we will transplant the specimen into the patient. Is there a code just for the input of the transplant OR do I use G0455 and append modifier 52? 

Thank you!


----------



## bridgettemartin (Jul 18, 2013)

Have you tried a search on this forum yet?  There are several threads on this subject on this forum.  The last information I have indicates CPT code 44705 is to be submitted for the preparation, along with whatever CPT code is appropriate for the instillation.  For instance, if done via EGD, you submit 44705 plus 43235.  The slurry is prepared in the GI suite under the direction of the physician.
However, Medicare doesn't recognize 44705, and has created G0455 to be used for the preparation AND instillation of the slurry.  G0455 can only be reported one time.  The ASGE and the AGA are trying to work with Medicare to get that changed.  There also are some new discussions about whether or not it will be deemed experimental.  

http://www.gastro.org/practice/coding/aga-provides-fmt-coding-guidance


----------



## maria47 (Feb 6, 2018)

*Cpc coder*

Can some one help me to code icd-10 status post fecal transplant.
Thank you


----------



## orazzals (Feb 20, 2018)

maria47 said:


> Can some one help me to code icd-10 status post fecal transplant.
> Thank you



If there are coming in for a follow-up because of their recurrening C-Dif S/P Fecal Transplant I would just use the C-Dif code. A04.71


----------

